# Hi - am new here



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi to you all,
Discovered this site today and it is so reassuring to know I am not alone. DP and I have been ttc for four years, have had tests and know that we need ICSI. I am keen to try but DP needs more time to feel ready; it has generally put such a strain on us. I have realised I must stand back and give him the space he needs - which is so difficult as my FSH is on the high side and they are not sure how my eggs will respond to stimulation. Easy to lose sight of the wonderful man you have fallen in love with and concentrate on wanting a baby. That is where I am - waiting and hoping.  
Glad I found this site and look forward to hearing from anyone.


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Sparklysophie

Welcome to FF  

You will find loads of supportive people on here to talk to about everything

You are doing the right thing with you DP by giving him some space to get used to the idea and yes you are right it is very easy to lose sight.  Thats why this site is such a good find because you can obsess about the baby thing with us and not put too much pressure on your DP all at the same time  

Hope to get to know you better and talk more soon

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

*Hi Sparklysophie

Welcome to ff hun goodluck with your treatment   you are doing the right thing hun just give DP time to think things through its hard on both of you but you will get there all crossed for you please keep us posted 

love always lilly xx *


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Lisa and Lilly,
Thanks so much for replying and for your kind words. Mostly I am not too bad at being strong but I know I will get my times of feeling just desparate for a baby and it's comforting to know you are there. I have heard it said many times people who can concieve just don't understand and that is so very true. My mother keeps telling me what a fertile family I come from! - not the most helpful of comments but I know she means well.
Hoping I can be support to others and hope to get to know you better, Lisa, too 
Take care of yourselves,
Jo x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi there

Just wanted to wish you a very warm welcome to the site.....its a godsend for so many of us!!
And im sure that you will soon feel like you have been on here for ages....

Good luck with you IVF!

Natsxx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sparkleysophie

Welcome to ff

You will soon get used to the site and find your way around.  It has been a life/sanity saver for me.
Good luck with your wait and I hope your DP soon comes around.


love lshack xx


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Sparkleysophie

U've come 2 the right place! I only joined about a week ago and the support i have received amazes me! Its great to finally b able 2 talk 2 women who r goin through the same thing and can relate 2 how u feel. I think thats something that most of us lack. Good luck with everything. I wish u all the best!
Love Zebra x


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Sparkleysophie  

Welcome to FF.

My Dh and I also need ICSI to conceive.  We're due to start tx at the end of the month.  We've known about the 'problems' for ages (low count/mobility etc) and took some time to digest the whole fertility issue. My DH was pretty over whelmed at first - partly because he felt it was all his fault.  After time he realised that this is something that we just have to do and Finding this site has proved that it's not that unusual (I never realised how many couple out there were having ICSI myself)!!  There is a programme on discovery health sometimes (not sure when) which follows couples having different kinds of tx - this may be something that you can watch together to get a feel for the whole thing - it may make him feel a little more confident and in control .... good luck with everything  

Zebra - I noticed that you have arthritis    I'm really sorry that you're suffering.  I suffer from ankolosing spondolosis which is a kind of arthritis of the spine.  I've been on anti inflams for years and years now but have stopped them this week to see if I can cope without them (for obvious reasons!!).  Anyway the first couple of days were great but have got progressively worse . I going to see a chinese medicine clinic on saturday to see about acupuncture so fingers crossed.  Hope you're not feeling too bad. 

Love Cass
x


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi SparkleySophie

Welcome,  I have made some wonderful friends here,  

Keep smiling we are all in it together

Love & Hugs
Emma x x x 

ICSI GIRLS UNITED IS BORN

Bringing all us girls together who are going through treatment AUG/SEPT/OCT
Go to Cycle Buddies - Aug/Sept - Icsi Girls United

See you there 

Love & Hugs
Emma x x x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi to you all and thankyou so much for your replies - just feel so much better already.
Good luck to everyone at whatever stage and my warmest wishes..


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Cassidy said:


> Hi Sparkleysophie
> 
> Welcome to FF.
> 
> ...


Hi Cass, sorry 2 hear u r suffering too. How come we get arthritis AND fertility problems!! Its so not fair! I am still on anti inflams at the minute to try and ease the swelling. I couldn't do without them. Arthritis goes into remission when u r pregnant and i've been told 2 stop takin them immediately if i do get pregnant. I also get joint injections, they inject a steroid straight into the joint and then u have to keep the joint immobile for 48 hours so as the steroid doesn't leak out. Apparently these r safe when ttc as it doesn't enter the blood steam. The  came today so it looks like i'll be startin cycle 13 of OI injections tonight. Great! Needles comin at me from all angles! lol! Good luck with acupunture apt and with ttc!
love Zebra


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Cass and Zebra

I hope you don't mind me joining in but I also have arthritis, idiopathic arthropathy. Not generalised but affects mainly my knee, fingers and now my hip. I have been off my anti inflammatories for a few months now and have also had those steroid injections they do work for a while, so I was pleased to read these can be given if needed in pregnancy. I am just waiting to start ivf tx

Not looking forward to the winter when it is at its worst.

Take Care both of you

Love Jayb xx


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi jayb, how unlucky r we? lol! pretty much all of my joints r affected now so if i came off anti-inflams i wouldn't be able to do anything. I was on methotrexate which although quite extreme and toxic was actually good as it was keeping it under control. Since stopping it the arthritis had spread to every joint bar my hips, back, elbows and neck - pretty much everything else is affected now so stopping anti-inflams just isn't an option right now. Has ur DR mentioned about remission during pregnancy? I have b been told for years by my consultant that when pregnant the arthritis should practically disappear but will prob return at some stage after baby is born. Just unfortunate that gettin pregnant isn't as easy as it seems 4 some other people! Good luck with ALL your treatments
Love Zebra x


----------



## katy-jane (May 9, 2005)

Hi SparkleySpohie,
Like you I am new to this site, a lovely friend told me about it, and reading it this afternoon had given me great comfort and strength. My other half was a bit overwhelmed when the doctors told us we would have to go to ivf/icsi to try and conceive, think he thought cos he's already got 2 kids it would be a doddle for him. I had to back off and give him time to get his head around things which is really hard to do, when its the only thing you think about. We have just started our first cycle of ivf , and he gave me my first menopur injection last night, ( which I secretly think he enjoyed ). My family have been great and very supportive apart from my Nana who thinks you shouldn't mess with things and just accept your lot, which is easy to say when you have kids. My friends all seem to have got better things to do at the moment and having someone to talk to has been quite difficult so am really glad I logged onto this site today. I wish you all the luck in the world am sure he will come to the right decision. 
Love and hugs 
Katy


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi, Just to say that it has been really difficult for my DP as we now are having to use Donor . He has got used to the idea in time and im sure your DH will be fine. Take care of each other and good luck.

Bronte x


----------

